# My nano iwagumi tank Fluval Edge



## fuego604 (Nov 22, 2013)

This is a video of my fluval edge

Let me know what ya think and if you got any advice


----------



## fuego604 (Nov 22, 2013)




----------



## fuego604 (Nov 22, 2013)




----------

